# Dalmore Scotch tasting - very special!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

In our recent discussions about the Scotland whisky tour and the AskAndy clothes/shoe add on to it, I was privileged to meet (via e-mail) a representative of the Baddish Group of New York City who represents White & MacKay brands in the US - specifically the Dalmore and the Jura

They were nice (very nice) enough to send me two single malts from The Dalmore distillery. Thank you Lyz and Laura.

The Dalmore means "the bid meadowland" and the distillery is in Alness, Ross-shire.

The first is *The Dalmore 1981 Finesse Amoroso, *that's in the small (lab) bottle in the photo. It is wonderful! 

Amoroso is a Spanish word for a sweetened "oloroso" ("meaning scented") sherry. 

This is a limited offering (only 484 bottles) aged for 26 years in American white oak (bourbon) casks, then "finessed," or finished, with two additional years in Amoroso casts from the sherry house of Gonzalez Byass. Each bottle features solid metal detailing of The Dalmore Stag and commemorative metal plaques on the outer box and bottle, and is accompanied by a certificate of authenticity from the distillery.

I usually drink the whiskys from the Islay area of Scotland which are very heavy in peat. These are a bit more subtle! Great color and the nose is sweet. I get a fruit taste and then a general sweetness like honey probably from the sherry barrels. (I'm a Scotch drinker not necessarily a good taster!). Plus it's taken me several hours to taste these two!! :icon_smile_big:

Add a drop of water and it opens up, but just a drop!

The second one is a very special celebration edition. *The Dalmore MacKenzie* is limited to just 200 bottles in the USA, this malt commemorates the 1263 event when the leader of Clan MacKenzie, later owners of The Dalmore Distillery, saved King Alexander III from a charging wild stag. In gratitude, the King gave the MacKenzie Clan the right to use the stag's head on their coat of arms and it appears on every bottle. 









The packaging depicts the historical moment.


The malt was distilled on December 17, 1992 and rested 12 years in new American Oak before being finished in port wine casks for six years - usually The Dalmore is finished in sherry casks. 
This one has a deep color and also a sweet nose and taste, but less honey, more port or heavier layer of flavor.

Am I a lucky guy or what, but I have to go take a nap now. :drunken_smilie: Look for these while they last. And The Dalmore 12 year is fantastic. Give it as a gift or treat yourself - you deserve it!

*See the tasting notes and info below from the Distillery.*

*The Dalmore 1981 Finesse Amoroso* 








*Color:* Amber with flecks of burnished gold

*Nose:* Fresh and elegant; notably growing in complexity over time. Amoroso casks impart scents of almond, citrus and red berry fruit, yielding to tamarind, musk and ginger. Seductive, almost feminine.

*Taste: *
Initial impression is of restrained elegance -- clean and fresh -- remarkably consistent with the nose. Long years in bourbon casks impart subtle sweetness and richness. Top notes of blood orange and stone fruit give way to nutty richness of the Amoroso. Everything in balance.

*Finish *Moderately long. All harmonious elegance, as lingering fruit notes play out against a core of dry oak and smoke.

*ABV:* 42% 

*SRP $1300*

*THE DALMORE Clan MacKenzie *

*Color:* Deep mahogany, highlighted with amber and ruby flashes

*Nose: *Warming and rich. Top notes of stone fruits and citrus melt into a focused core of plumy, Port compote, with subtle accents of ginger and almond. Enticing as it unfolds.

*Taste: *Unctuous and rich; envelops the tongue. Smokey, peaty flavors play out against the sweet fruitiness of dry oak and the port finish, leaving a wake of chocolate truffle and marmalade notes in decadent balance.

*Finish:* Long and warming, with Port flavors prevailing to lend a pleasantly sweet parting kiss to the fire of the malt.

*ABV: *46%

*SRP: $175.00 *(only 200 bottles imported)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Since I haven't figured out attachments nor even posting photos, here is *The Dalmore MacKenzie* and packaging.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And a photo of my own.









I especially wanted you to know that I just got a sample of the 1981 Whisky! Good thing or none of this would/could have been written!!


----------

